# Going to rubber tramp rendezvous?



## wanderlovejosh

Just wondering if anyone was planning to go to this? It's in quartzite, January 10-22. 

http://www.cheaprvliving.com/gatherings/


----------



## Grubblin

I didn't plan to but now I'm going to try and make it. I plan on being around the Phoenix area by then, so maybe? My plans change when the wind blows just right so I can't tell where I'll be next week, much less by then.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i'd really like to go but i'd have to get a ride from someone going through slab city.


----------



## Grubblin

@Matt Derrick. I'm planinng on being around the Grand Canyon in late december - early January. I can give you a ride from there if you can make it. Are you still on the bike? I have a small suv so I'm not sure how I could tote that but if we can find a way your more than welcome.


----------



## Bedheadred

I will probably be there!


----------



## wanderlovejosh

Bedheadred said:


> I will probably be there!


Gnarly! Say hey if you see us!


----------



## Bedheadred

wanderlovejosh said:


> Gnarly! Say hey if you see us!


I will!! I'll be the red head with the white dog running around!


----------



## creature

Hmm... An interesting possibility..


----------



## Naked Lilies

Gotta say I'm tempted now...


----------



## Vanholio

I might be. Haven't quite decided. Vanholio's a bit of a loner. But it's the RTR is a society of loners. How's that work?


----------



## Bedheadred

Vanholio said:


> I might be. Haven't quite decided. Vanholio's a bit of a loner. But it's the RTR is a society of loners. How's that work?


Even loners need to be social sometime.. else we might go crazy


----------



## wanderlovejosh

Yeah I'm not a fan of people really, but this particular one appears like it I could either be comfortable around others, or I'll retreat back to my hole. I'm gonna try to go keeping an open mind tho. There's gotta be a least a couple people I can talk to about beer and Star Wars. Lol


----------



## creature

OK.. I have a couple of stops to make between here (Astoria, OR) & the slabs...

If I find a good spot to land, I land..
If not, I keep going..

From SoCal, I either find work & feed the library, or I head east..

I may be able to make it to FL with what I have. By jan 10, shit should be resolved..

So.. One more set of wheels tentatively rolling in that direction..


----------



## Naked Lilies

After much deliberation, I think I will be doing this. Will be a nice distraction from the ice and snow that is Virginia in January. Probably hit up the slabs too...kinda curious to see what it's like in the dead of winter. 

Anyone that wants to catch a ride from me on the east coast is welcome to join as always.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Could someone report back and let us know what it was like? I'd like to check it out next year when I have my own vehicle.


----------



## Naked Lilies

I don't mind doing a writeup and posting back here.


----------



## wickedwench

I'll be there with my wife @bluebadgerblue !!! We were there last year and loved it. 
We live in a cargo trailer with a big red truck...and you can't miss our hair and our kid. Say hi if you all come!


----------



## wickedwench

Matt Derrick said:


> Could someone report back and let us know what it was like? I'd like to check it out next year when I have my own vehicle.



I or @bluebadgerblue could easily do a write up now, @Matt Derrick 
It's low key and a mixed bunch of folks.


----------



## wanderlovejosh

wickedwench said:


> I'll be there with my wife @bluebadgerblue !!! We were there last year and loved it.
> We live in a cargo trailer with a big red truck...and you can't miss our hair and our kid. Say hi if you all come!



I think I saw a video you did with bob wells, the red truck and cargo trailer sounds familiar. So yeah see ya there!


----------



## wickedwench

Matt Derrick said:


> i'd really like to go but i'd have to get a ride from someone going through slab city.


So funny thing, Bob Wells, who organizes the RtR and runs CheapRVLiving.com was just visiting our camp today, and he said he'd give you a ride if you want to come. He is very interested in discussing Squat the Planet, the community around it and other stuff with you on the way.


----------



## Matt Derrick

wickedwench said:


> So funny thing, Bob Wells, who organizes the RtR and runs CheapRVLiving.com was just visiting our camp today, and he said he'd give you a ride if you want to come. He is very interested in discussing Squat the Planet, the community around it and other stuff with you on the way.


Is he coming through the slabs? Should I get a hold of him on his website? I'd love to chat with him as well! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## akrvbob

I'll come and get you or arrange for someone else to. But I'm so busy during it I can't do it then. I'd have to get you the week before. I could take you back after but it would be Wednesday the 21 at the earliest. I'm going to Algodones that day and would do a circle to Slabs on the way back to Quartzsite.

Interested in giving a talk there? It's a very mixed group, including several retired cops. Every kind of people. I'm open to all of them except haters--got no desire to be around them.


----------



## wickedwench

akrvbob said:


> I'll come and get you or arrange for someone else to. But I'm so busy during it I can't do it then. I'd have to get you the week before. I could take you back after but it would be Wednesday the 21 at the earliest. I'm going to Algodones that day and would do a circle to Slabs on the way back to Quartzsite.
> 
> Interested in giving a talk there? It's a very mixed group, including several retired cops. Every kind of people. I'm open to all of them except haters--got no desire to be around them.



@Matt Derrick ^^ that would be him


----------



## creature

The van will make it. Hmmmm...


----------



## Matt Derrick

akrvbob said:


> I'll come and get you or arrange for someone else to. But I'm so busy during it I can't do it then. I'd have to get you the week before. I could take you back after but it would be Wednesday the 21 at the earliest. I'm going to Algodones that day and would do a circle to Slabs on the way back to Quartzsite.
> 
> Interested in giving a talk there? It's a very mixed group, including several retired cops. Every kind of people. I'm open to all of them except haters--got no desire to be around them.



sure, if i can catch a ride with yourself or anyone else that would be great. i've made plans so andy can run the library while i'm gone and i have a tent and supplies so i'd definitely like to make this happen if possible!

who should i contact? folks can reach me at 504-333-5645 if you want to call me directly


----------



## Sharon Gulezian

I was planning on going but now may not be able to. If not this year than next. Enjoy.


----------



## Vanholio




----------



## wanderlovejosh

Bahh! Bout to head out early next week and make our way to quartzite.. Gonna make a stop in Roswell, Nm for the hell of it.. Can't wait to meet some fellow travelers, and hopefully down to earth people.. If you spot us don't hesitate to stop and say hello, you are more than welcome, and there's a huge chance we will have food to share because we are cool like that lol.


----------



## wanderlovejosh

Made it here!!


----------



## wickedwench

We'll be there soon. We were set upon by old friends for a while. So we are incidentally still a few miles away. Hope to see folks some time this weekend!


----------



## wanderlovejosh

wickedwench said:


> We'll be there soon. We were set upon by old friends for a while. So we are incidentally still a few miles away. Hope to see folks some time this weekend!



Its def packed! I think theyre saying something like 500 people.


----------



## wickedwench

We are finally here! Big red pickup and a white cargo trailer north of the main meeting area.


----------



## wanderlovejosh

Gnarly! I think i actually saw yall at this mornings meeting. Will def drop by later!


----------

